# Robi vs Craftsman vs Skil table saw



## n2themuzic (May 7, 2012)

I'm pretty new at the while woodworking thing so first main purchase will be a table saw. These three are roughly the same price which are in my budget. I have done some research but I can't make a decision because the all counteract each other in one way or the other. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

There are many threads on the site about opinions on tables saws.

You may get more suggestions if you provide the budget and the specific models which are being compared.


----------



## Millzy (Nov 30, 2011)

You should consider buying used off of kijiji you will get a bigger bang for the buck


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd suggest reading this series about table saws before spending your money.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

1......craftsman has table saws from 99 to 1099.....so hard to know which you've looked at. The others also have a good price difference so you'll need to give us more info. 

2. What are you planing on building?

3. Whats your budget?

4. Are you ruling out old used ones (more budget friendly, but less safety features)


----------



## n2themuzic (May 7, 2012)

thanks for your response. I guess I should of been more specific. My budget is around 200/250. I've researched the Craftsman 10" portable #34972 / Skil #3400 / Roybi (well there a couple). To answer the questions - ill be using it for home projects some big some small, weekend use and my budget is around the 250 mark.. Hope that helps with helping me..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know if you live in an area that has a large number of listings on Craigs list. If you do I would take your money and try to find a used saw. You will get much more bang for your buck.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$250 should buy a pretty nice full size used saw with a belt drive induction motor. Far more substantially built than any of those new plastic saws you mentioned in that price range. If you'd list a geographic area and/or show it in your profile, someone might spot a nice deal for you. 

Saws like this pop up pretty regularly in our area within your budget:


----------



## n2themuzic (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I found a Delta on Craigslist for 250..


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

n2themuzic said:


> Thanks for the responses. I found a Delta on Craigslist for 250..


A full size Delta contractor saw? :thumbsup:


----------

